# Iverson kids bike



## voyager al (Feb 4, 2012)

*Iverson kids bike PICS ADDED*

Has training wheels,decals on the Triple tree type forks, and a tank, that is removable to turn tis into a girls bike. Serial # on the right dropout is  9   7067. Any help on age?


----------



## bobsbikes (Feb 4, 2012)

*kids bike*

a picture helps alot.


----------



## voyager al (Feb 4, 2012)

sorry about that, I had difficulty adding pics. The pic of the paper, it came out of the tank. Looks fairly new. The bike actually shines well, and minimal rust on the wheels.


----------



## voyager al (Feb 8, 2012)

bump for sale, make offer. I no longer need this bike.


----------

